# Freundintaugliche Touren am Gardasee



## ironman75 (28. März 2005)

Hi,

wir planen zum Bike Festival an den Gardasee zu fahren. Bin noch auf der Suche nach geeigneten Touren rund um den Gardasee. So ca 50km und 1000 bis 1500Hm sehe ich als ideal an. Wer kann mir Tips geben? Ist es sinnvoll einen Moser zu kaufen? Gibt es nicht zwei davon? Welcher ist empfehlenswerter?

Noch ne Frage: Welcher Campingplatz ist zu empfehlen? Er sollte nicht zu weit außerhalb liegen.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## showman (28. März 2005)

Hallo Ironman,

also Moser rentiert sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Am besten gleich den 11 er und den 12 er. Sehr schöne Touren sind:

Nr. 9 Marocce, Sehr leicht mit nur einer frauenunfreundlichen Schlüsselstelle, 580 Hm, 29 Km.

Nr. 12 Passo d`Ere, Leichte Teerauffahrt dann gut fahrbarer Schotter mit tollen Ausblicken, 865 Hm, 23 Km.

Nr. 13 Monte Velo, viele tolle Aussichten und Trailvarianten von leicht bis Knüppelhart, 1175 Hm, 28 Km.

Nr. 20 Passo Rocchetta, Warscheinlich die schönste Tour am Gardasee mit vielen Varianten, 1221 Hm, 27 Km.

Nr. 26 Lago di Valvestino, Schöne Trailrunde am Valvestino Stausee, 1318 Hm, 41 Km.

Nr. 29 Cima di Tignalga, Schon etwas knackiger, leichte Teerauffahrt über den Passo d`Ere dann superschmaler Trail am ausgesetzten Hang, steinig, Trittsicherheit erforderlich, 937 Hm, 16 Km.

Auf allen Touren war meine Holde dabei und hat`s problemlos überlebt. Tour 29 sogar im Regen. Bilder gibt`s in meiner Gallerie. Einen schönen Campingplatz  gibts in Arco. Direkt unter dem Kletterfelsen. Schöne Lage direkt an der Sarca mit Grillplatz. Riva erreicht Mann/Frau über den Sarcaradweg im 15 Min. bei gemütlicher Farweise. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wof (28. März 2005)

Hi

..meine Frau fährt gerne:

Moser 11 Tour 28 (ab Arco) und dann verlängert über Rif.Velo - S.Barbara - Panone - Nago..

und Monte Velo (Teer) - S.Barbara - Passo Bordula (am Stivo vorbei) - Rif. Malga Somator (Mega Ausblick) - Lopio ...

und San Giovanni - klassisch und auch die Abfahrt über Lundo - Sarche..

etwa Weiter: Tremalso auffahrt Teer und Abfahrt Pregasina...

gr p


----------



## dertutnix (28. März 2005)

wenn du geld übrig hast, kauf dir beide moserbücher und freu dich, dass du dann touren für die nächsten jahre hast ...


wenn du dagegen nur selten zum lago fährst, such hier im forum etwas, da sind schon zig touren am lago beschrieben. die überträgst du dann auf eine karte und los geht's!


etliche hotel/camping/orte-hp am lago haben ebenfalls touren beschrieben. mal ggf. ein bischen googlen.


die orte um st barbara haben ein routennetz ausgewiesen.


in den ortschaften am nordufer bekommst du sehr gutes kartenmaterial mit eingezeichneten touren und einer kurzen beschreibung.


wenn du auf nr sicher gehen willst, geh zu einem der tourenanbieter. besser geht's kaum. nachdem du ja zum festival fährst, kannst du dich ja da anschliessen. und dann schau dir die nächste bike an, da steht sicher wieder jede menge über das festival drin und sind sicher auch viele interessante links enthalten.


interessant wär noch, wie viele touren fahrt ihr? seid ihr mobil? fahrkönnen?

ansonsten sind die vorschläge von showman prima. mehr gibt es sicher und v.a. auch ohne moser. aber das ist dann eine zeitfragen! deshalb für eine woche max 5 touren, damit auch noch viel zeit für die gegend bleibt!

campingplatz wird über die festival zeit sicher voll. die seenähe meide ich meist, da mir die hektik der surfer bei wind etwas zu stressig ist. mir ist der camping arco lieber, da kannst du am abend noch einen spaziergang zu pio machen und draussen einen schönen absacker trinken

touren direkt von arco/riva/torbole: marocche (diverse varianten), mte velo, san giovanni/rif san pietro, ledrosee, tennosee, campani grassi, pregasina

touren mit dem auto: tremalzo (diverse variantenschnee klären!), lago di valvestino/costa, pso d'ere (auffahrt über strasse, da der trail im oberen bereich durch waldarbeiten derzeit nur schwer zu bewältigen ist), vesio/pso nota, valle pra delle noci, valvestino, cima caset


----------



## transalbi (29. März 2005)

Servus,

ein paar freundintaugliche Touren findest du in meinen Berichten von den Transalptrainigscamps 2003 und 2004 auf der Homepage. 
Bin übrigens auch zum Bikefestival und die Woche danach am Lago.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. März 2005)

Meine "Freundin-Taugliche" Tourenzeit am Lago würde ich folgendermaßen gestalten:
1. Tag: kurzer Trip über die alte Ponalestraße hinauf nach Pregasina, Latte Macciato in Pregasina und zurück. Ist meine Freundin etwas fitter, vielleicht noch ein kleiner Ausflug zum Ledro-See und diesen u.U. immer entlang des Sees umrunden. ca. 500 bzw. 800 hm.
2. Tag: mit der Fähre nach Limone, über Vesio durch das Valle di Bondo hinauf zum Passo Nota. Wenn sie sehr steile Asphaltstrecken nicht mag, dann mit dem Auto nach Vesio und das steilste Stück weglassen. Ca. 500 bzw. 1.000 hm.
3. Tag: Tenno-See bzw. Malga Grassi: Aufstieg über wenig befahrene Teerstraßen ab Riva bis hinter Pranzo, weiter über Campi bis zur Malga Grassi, Pause in der netten Hütte, danach Abfahrt über Adrenalina-Downhill (wenn sie gerne etwas anspruchsvollere Abfahrten mag) hinunter nach Riva (unbedingter Stopp an der Bastione!). ca. 1.000 hm. Oder (ca. 650 hm) hinter Pranzo nicht nach Campi, sondern weiter (ca. 100 hm) zum Tenno-See, dort Pause und dann entweder Asphalt bis Riva zurück oder vielleicht den leichten Trail (Volta di No) nach Varignano und in Arco einen kleinen Zwischenstopp. Weiter über Radweg nach Torbole/Riva.
4. Tag: Mit dem Auto nach Campione und auf wenig ansteigenden (max. 7%), kaum frequentierten Straßen über Vesio gegen den Uhrzeigersinn durch das Valle Brasa. ca. 700 hm.
5. Tag: Eine Schleife durch die Marocche mit leichten Trails, wie sie Moser in vielen Varianten zeigt.
6. Tag: mit dem Auto nach Malcesine, Seilbahn auf den Monte Baldo, über Malga Ime zurück an den Gardasee. 
7. Tag: beim Shoppen begleiten (auch wenn's schwer fällt)   

Alle Touren bieten wunderschöne Seeblicke und machen Lago-süchtig.    

Gerade als Lago-Neuling würde ich mir wohl die beiden Moser kaufen bzw. von Kumpels ausleihen. Die im FVA erhätlichen Karten sind zwar gut, zeigen jedoch nur eine beschränkte Anzahl und Auswahl von Touren.

Viel Spaß am Lago und besseres Festivalwetter als die letzten Jahre!

Stefan


----------



## ironman75 (29. März 2005)

@ all

hab mir jetzt beide Moser bestellt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips...werde nach dem Trip mal ein paar Bilder posten.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## BrantFranz (29. März 2005)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Freundinnen habt, aber Nr. 29 Cima di Tignalga is fahrtechnisch schon sehr verschärft. Da würde ich absolut abraten, falls Deine Freundin abfahrtstechnisch nicht supergut drauf ist. AUßerdem: Der Trial bei der Auffahrt ist wirklich seeeehr schwer.  Da würde ich die Tour 8 Rifugio Piemp mit der Variante Passo di Scarpape empfehlen. Is dann eine nette Runde auch für einen gemütlicheren Tag.

Die 26er Valvestino ist sehr schön. Alternative: die 11er Costa (auch am Valvestino) bietet auch viel Spaß und ist eine nette Rund für einen regnerativen Tag

Meine Frau ist absoluter Fan der Tremalzo 2 Route. Absolut lohnend ist zudem die Alternative über Corna Vecchia. Das ist insgesamt anstrengend, doch wenn man das ruhig angeht, haut das gut hin. Fahrtechisch völlig unproblematisch und dennoch hoher Genußfaktor bei der Abfahrt. 


Grandios ist auch Passo Rochetta 22. Da kannst du deine Freundin uphill-technisch mal ein bisserl überprüfen (nur kurze Rampen). Landschaftlich die Traumroute schlechthin!! Die Alternativ-Route1 ist auch serh schön zum Ledro-See). Diese Tour werden wir übermorgen fahren...

Als Basis für diese Touren würde sich auch Gargnano anbieten. Is ruhiger und beschaulicher als Riva und da gibt es einen netten kleinen Campingplatz fast mitten im Ort.

Gruß


----------



## showman (30. März 2005)

BrantFranz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Freundinnen habt


Die da. Das muß sie aushalten    Aber ein bisschen gebe ich dir da schon recht. Vor allem im Regen wars schon ein bisschen glibbrig. Die Pfadauffahrt würd ich nicht nehmen sondern die Teerauffahrt der Moser Tour Nr. 12. Geht total locker. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## dertutnix (30. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pfadauffahrt würd ich nicht nehmen sondern die Teerauffahrt der Moser Tour Nr. 12. Geht total locker



wenn das der trailabschnitt bzw. die variante zum pso d'ere sein soll, würd ich den derzeit meiden! waren dort vor ca. 3 wochen unterwegs, die haben im oberen bereich den hang nach dem brand vor einigen jahren nun "gesäubert", dabei hat der weg stark gelitten. der befragte waldarbeiter hat über den wegebau nix gewusst. problem in diesem bereich ist, dass der untergrund extrem "fliessend" ist und man auch das rad tragend tw. grosse probleme mit der "hangabtriebskraft" hat.
auch bin ich der meinung, dass ich den trail im herbst noch über einen anderen einstieg runtergefahren bin ...


schau ma mal, was aus dem weg wird ...


----------



## MATTESM (30. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die da. Das muß sie aushalten
> Gruß Showman



und an dieser stelle bog der thread inhaltlich ab und wurde zu einem mein haus, mein boot, mein pferd im stall massaker 

respekt! und drunter?

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das der trailabschnitt bzw. die variante zum pso d'ere sein soll, würd ich den derzeit meiden! waren dort vor ca. 3 wochen unterwegs, die haben im oberen bereich den hang nach dem brand vor einigen jahren nun "gesäubert", dabei hat der weg stark gelitten. der befragte waldarbeiter hat über den wegebau nix gewusst. problem in diesem bereich ist, dass der untergrund extrem "fliessend" ist und man auch das rad tragend tw. grosse probleme mit der "hangabtriebskraft" hat.
> auch bin ich der meinung, dass ich den trail im herbst noch über einen anderen einstieg runtergefahren bin ...
> 
> 
> schau ma mal, was aus dem weg wird ...



Die Auffahrt die ich meine startet in Tignale/Gardola und führt auf einem schmalen Teersträßchen bis zum Rifugio Cima Piemp. Völlig problemlos. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## dre (5. April 2005)

Moin moin, oder besser nabend,

ich bin auch mit meiner besseren Hälfte    zum Festival und die Woche danach am Lago. Kriegen wir denn nicht eine Gemeinsamgenusstourmitpastausklang zusammen hin, wenn ihr möchtet. So von Riva, die Ponale hoch und dann weitersehen, Richtung Passo Rocetta, oder irgendwas bei Arco, Monte Velo oder,oder, oder.

Wie sieht es aus ???

Man könnte sich mit Frau z.B. in Riva am Fähranleger treffen und bei entsprechendem Wetter losradeln oder gleich bei Cappu und Eis versacken.

Gruß !


----------



## BrantFranz (5. April 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auffahrt die ich meine startet in Tignale/Gardola und führt auf einem schmalen Teersträßchen bis zum Rifugio Cima Piemp. Völlig problemlos.



Und genau die bin ich vor ein paar tagen gefahren. querung zum d'ere, weiter zum scarpape und ab durchs valle tignala (leichter als der cima de tignale)
ne nette wirklich absolut freundinnentaugliche tour!

gruß


----------



## dertutnix (5. April 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auffahrt die ich meine startet in Tignale/Gardola und führt auf einem schmalen Teersträßchen bis zum Rifugio Cima Piemp. Völlig problemlos.
> 
> Gruß Showman



derzeit die bessere wahl! 


@ brantfranz: deine runde war völlig schneefrei? das lässt hoffen


----------



## BrantFranz (6. April 2005)

@dertutnix: Also auf der Höhe is absolut gar nix mehr mit Schnee und selbst der Tremalzo, z.b von Corno Vecchia aus, sieht wirklich schon sehr, sehr gut aus.  Falls es warm genug gewesen wäre (die Gemalin is da ein bisserl empfindlich), hätten wir den auch glatt probiert.

Gruß


----------



## Shimanitou (6. April 2005)

BrantFranz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es warm genug gewesen wäre (die Gemalin is da ein bisserl empfindlich), hätten wir den auch glatt probiert.
> Gruß



Wie warm war es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrantFranz (6. April 2005)

gefühlte temperatur etwas ausführlicher:

es war schon sonnig, aber kühl. für mich ideales bike-wetter. ich habe aber glaub ich in vesio nicht mehr als 10 grad gespürt. am passo nota waren das dann deutlich unter 10 und wenn du dann auch noch von der sonne in den schatten kommst plus fahrtwind, dann noch wind vom see....  gleiches gilt natürlich für passo d'ere. am wärmsten war es meinem empfinden nach vergangenen sonntag am ledro-see (rochetta-tour ab riva und dann variantenach ledro); da windelt's nicht und da staut sich so richtig schön die wärme. eis(-creme)zeit am see! da waren es dann doch über 15 grad.

es war auf jeden fall gutes bike-wetter! aber bei den ganz großen höhen sollte man halt nicht empfindlich sein und meine bessere hälfte war es nun mal :-(

ich kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass es nachts am tremalzo unter 0 grad war, was wieder gegen den tremalzo zum jetzigen zeitpunkt spricht. aber , wie gesagt, wir hätten's auf jeden fall probiert wenn wir um 10-11 so 15 grad gehabt hätten.

gruß


----------



## Shimanitou (6. April 2005)

BrantFranz schrieb:
			
		

> gefühlte temperatur etwas ausführlicher:
> 
> es war schon sonnig, aber kühl. für mich ideales bike-wetter. ich habe aber glaub ich in vesio nicht mehr als 10 grad gespürt. am passo nota waren das dann deutlich unter 10 und wenn du dann auch noch von der sonne in den schatten kommst plus fahrtwind, dann noch wind vom see....  gleiches gilt natürlich für passo d'ere. am wärmsten war es meinem empfinden nach vergangenen sonntag am ledro-see (rochetta-tour ab riva und dann variantenach ledro); da windelt's nicht und da staut sich so richtig schön die wärme. eis(-creme)zeit am see! da waren es dann doch über 15 grad.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist für die Gegend schon relativ kühl.

Gruss


----------



## dertutnix (6. April 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist für die Gegend schon relativ kühl.
> 
> Gruss



äh, nur mal so: wir schreiben heute den sechsten april ...


----------



## BrantFranz (7. April 2005)

2002 war es viel wärmer und auch 2003 (da waren wir auf dem tremalzo) war es gefühlt wärmer zum gleichen zeitpunkt. 

aber das solltest du freilich nicht als gemecker auslegen, tutnix!    

ich hab am tremalzo im juni auch schon schneefall erlebt.   die berge um den gardasee sind halt doch noch richtige berge.

gruß


----------



## Heiko_München (9. August 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> falls du es noch nicht gelesen hast: die abfahrt von laghel nach ceniga ist befestigt worden und somit deutlich entschärft worden. vielleicht ist das ja noch eine tour vom see nach arco, die laghelrunde und danach bei pio /cafe conte) in arco den tag geniessen ...
> 
> viel spass am lago



Hi,

nachdem wir nun auch wieder zurück sind - 4 Tage mit 4 Touren am Gardasee - möchte ich mich hier für die Tips, die ich als stiller Leser erstmal abgezogen hatte bedanken.

Wir (ich und meine Freundin) sind zum einen die Lagheltour gefahren. Nicht schlecht, aber nach der Beschreibung im Moser doch etwas kniffelig. Der steinige Trail oberhalb von Padaro in Richtung Laghel runter ist nicht ohne. Besonders nicht für die Freundin mit dem Hardtail!    Die Abfahrt nach Ceniga haben wir unten dann doch wieder auf dem Trail gemacht.... denn "Asphalt" - neeee!

2te Tour am Lago di Teno - kein Problem

Dann der Tip mit dem Shuttle hoch und den Tremalzo "andersrum" fahren! Ich wäre selbst ja nie auf die Idee gekommen, denn wenn ich da zwcks fehlender Ausdauer nicht hochkomme, dann hab ich bisher immer gesagt: dann ists halt nix für mich! WAS für ein Irrtum!!! War das geil.... und den Pfad über den Passo Rocchetta ist meine Freundin sehr gut gefahren. Die Ponale war dann aber leider etwas verstopft!!! Zu viel los am Wochenende!

Gestern dann noch Moser 11 Tour 23 Lago de Cavedine.... also ne Tour in der Marocche. Hat sie sich ausgesucht und konnte daher bei dem ein oder anderen Trail nicht "mosern".....

Danke nochmal... und irgendwann fahr auch ich den Tremalzo hoch!

...übrigens, bis auf nen kurzes Gewitter am Sonntag NAchmittag/Abend wars super tolles Wetter!   

CU
Heiko


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2008)

muss den thread noch auspacken. bin auf der suche nach gardasee-touren, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind und dabei auf die CIMA di TIGNALGA gestossen. dazu habe ich folgende infos gefunden: unter anderen hier:



showman schrieb:


> Nr. 29 Cima di Tignalga, Schon etwas knackiger, leichte Teerauffahrt über den Passo d`Ere dann superschmaler Trail am ausgesetzten Hang, steinig, Trittsicherheit erforderlich, 937 Hm, 16 Km.



und von mountaibike.bz



			
				mountainbike.bz schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das letzte Stück geht auf den Bergrücken hinaus überaus reizvoll zum Cima di Tignalga.
> Der anschließende lupenreine Downhill von 800 hm hat es in sich. Wer sich den überaus steilen und schottrigen Pfad nicht zutraut, sollte auf alle Fälle schieben, denn der Weg führt zum Teil an steilsten Abbrüchen mit wirklicher Lebensgefahr. Weiter unten wirds dann wieder einfacher. Nach 800 hm sind wir wirklich durchgebeutelt und freuen uns auf die geteerte Strasse, die wieder nach Tignale-Gardola zurückführt.



wer untertreibt und wer übertreibt? wie ist die abfahrt wirklich. so wie dosso dei roveri (geht noch) oder härter. sollten ein paar schiebepassagen drin sein, ist es nicht so schlimm. möchte nur nicht den ganzen weg laufen müssen ...


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> muss den thread noch auspacken. bin auf der suche nach gardasee-touren, die wir noch nicht gefahren sind und dabei auf die CIMA di TIGNALGA gestossen. dazu habe ich folgende infos gefunden: unter anderen hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




weiß keiner was aktuelles über die tour?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. August 2008)

Letztes Jahr war es nicht lebensgefährlich, halt etwas ausgesetzt am Steilhang, aber alles fahrbar, wenn man Serpentinen mit Umsetzen kann (ich nicht)  aus der Erinnerung ansonsten leichter als Dosso di Roveri, kann mich aber täuschen, glaub S1 mit ein paar S2+ (und halt die Serpentinen..).
Im aktuellen Lagobiker ist sie in Varianten ausführlich mit Bildern beschrieben, vielleicht schaust mal da rein (lagobiker.it). 
Unter der Rubrik freundintauglich würde ich sie nur dann einordnen, wenn die Freundin das Umsetzen in Serpentinen üben will. Es gibt glaub so derer 60 aber ich hab nicht gezählt - es wird auf Dauer lästig wenn man das nicht hinkriegt (unten wirds leichter, da kann man auch mal das Gas stehen lassen).


----------



## powderJO (29. August 2008)

danke für die info. ich denke, wir werden die tour mal fahren. spätestens nach 60 kehren sollte es ja klappen mit dem umsetzen ..


----------

